# Nephews friend having sex.....



## CarlyP

He's only 14!!!!! This is soooo scary, I really hope my nephew has more sense!


----------



## holly2234

Lets hope his friend is saying it because he thinks it will make him popular or something!


----------



## Nibblenic

I think the statistic is that 1/3 of people under 16 claim to have sex actually havent
He may well be doing it, just hope he is educated enough about it


----------



## CarlyP

Oh he is defiantly 'doing it' they decided to go camping on New Years eve (which my brother didn't know about, was under the assumption he was sleeping out at his friends, but his dad let 3 lads and 1 girl go sleep in the woods!!!!!) and they were having sex in the tent!! My nephew and his other friend were outside at the time.


----------



## 17thy

Well I haven't been 14 in 4 years, but I had lost my virginity by that point and so had a large portion of others my age including 5-6 close friends that I knew for a fact had had sex also. Not saying its good, but its not surprising and I doubt he's lying about it.


----------



## CarlyP

Oh god, I really hope my nephew is been sensible then, I don't fancy been a great aunt at 25!! Scary!


----------



## judge12

When I was at school a lot of kids started having sex at 15/16. 14 does seem too young, and upbringing properly has too do with reason they are having sex so young.


----------



## JASMAK

OMG...that's just...wrong. I sure hope my kids don't at that age.


----------



## chezziepie

CarlyP said:


> Oh god, I really hope my nephew is been sensible then, I don't fancy been a great aunt at 25!! Scary!

i was:haha:

but due to OH having a sister 15 years older than him my great nephew is older than my son. My niece is 22


----------



## lizzieredrup

My 14 year old niece was telling me that quite a lot of her friends have started to have sex with each other, luckily she is very wise and thinks they are being very irresponsible lol 

Saying that, I lost my virginity at 13 :( Although I was pushed into it :(


----------



## amotherslove

lots of my friends were having sex at 14. i had a boyfriend at the time.. but i wasn't ready yet.. though there were many times at 14 that i almost did. i didn't lose my v card till 16. i would suggest at least discussing it with him (or getting the parents to) so that he knows if he DOES have sex (which i don't think is a good idea.. duh) there are safer ways to do it.


----------



## anna_xx

i lost my virginity at 15 with my OH, we're still together! and he was only 14! loads of my friends/ OH friends had lost their 'V' at 14/15/16!


----------

